# Ethernet Cable not detected



## pu9693 (Jun 12, 2014)

So this episode began about 2 weeks ago. My laptop suddenly stopped detecting my ethernet cable. I restarted the computer a couple of times and it still didn't work. I googled to check if people had had similar problems. I found a solution which said download and run winsockfix. I did that ans it worked. But just for a short while (5 mins). Then I did a System Restore. It worked again for about 5-10 minutes after I did that and then back. After a while I see that my ethernet driver has vanished from network connections. I tried downloading the driver software from the site but nothing seemed to match my driver. So I did a factory restore. It showed my driver after that and worked too but just for a short while again. I did the factory restore again and it worked. And not just 5 mins, it worked for about a week or two! Yesterday while I was working on my laptop, it constantly kept disconnecting from the network, so I had to keep on connecting every 5 mins. After a while it stopped detecting my ethernet cable again. I don't know what to do anymore. This problem has been bugging me for days and seems like there's no permanent fix! Another point, yesterday after this when I tried ejecting and reconnecting the ethernet cable again and again, it did detect it a couple of times but it said unidentified network. Anyway it's not detecting it anymore.
Laptop model: Dell Inspiron 15R 5537 

OS: Windows 8

Please help!

P.S. I did an SFC /scannow and everything is alright.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

I would assume that you've changed the network cable as well?

Did you update the Operating System to Windows 8 or you've had this O/S preinstalled when you bought the laptop? 

I'd also suggest for you to plug this directly to a Modem if you have a separate router, if you have not done this route.

How about plugging it to a different broadband modem or router?


----------

